# Events in SC this spring/summer/fall



## Mad Clown (Jun 27, 2003)

Does anybody have a list of all the events in and around Charleston SC this spring, summer, and fall? I hail from Charleston but I currently live up here in the frozen tundra of West Michigan. I travel down from time-to-time and I was hoping to join in some rides.

- Roy.


----------

